# Lange AD discounts in Japan?



## Retumbo (Dec 10, 2019)

Long story short, lack of 2020 discretionary spending continues to add to my Lange fund, and I'm now at the point where I'm considering purchasing a WG 1815 up/down new rather than used. I've received a lot of great suggestions for USA based ADs, however even with discounts the numbers just don't quite work with the massive depreciation on entry-level Langes.

In the past, I've done well purchasing Omega in Japan. Although this was partially due to dollar strength, it was mostly because Tokyo has one of the most straight forward tax refund processes for visitors (you straight up don't pay the [now 10%] consumption tax). The downside was that as an outsider who speaks no Japanese, I've never even attempted to haggle, as I know that in general this is a no-no in Japan.

My question is whether it's worth my time to hire a local translator next time i'm in Japan (hopefully 2021) in attempts to receive a 15%+ discount on a new 1815 up/down from one of the 4 Lange Ad's around Tokyo. If this is achievable, the numbers could work out more favorable than purchasing domestically, but don't want to go through the trouble if the Japanese no-haggle culture extends into the watch world.

I know this is a pretty specific question, however I can't have been the only one that's had this thought...


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

You're probably aware of this, but the USD is weaker against the yen than it's been in a while. No telling if the recent trend will continue next year.


----------



## Retumbo (Dec 10, 2019)

ichdien said:


> You're probably aware of this, but the USD is weaker against the yen than it's been in a while. No telling if the recent trend will continue next year.


No reason I couldn't buy yen now, but not going to do that until I know with reasonable certainty I'd be using it to pay for the watch.

I see you're in Japan - any insight you have would be extremely helpful.


----------



## jb.watching (Aug 18, 2016)

I think you can still expect a discount at the AD, how much it will be in a year or so who knows. 

The “value” of buying in Japan in recent years was all based on the exchange rate. There are better places to buy in terms of discounts and tax refunds.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Questions

What leads you to believe a 15% discount is achievable on a Lange?
What leads you to believe a translator will be effective in helping you negotiate this discount?
You do realize that you'll have to pay customs duty on anything you bring back over $800, right?


----------



## jb.watching (Aug 18, 2016)

Ginseng108 said:


> You do realize that you'll have to pay customs duty on anything you bring back over $800, right?


Come on, you don't think he's going to declare the purchase do you?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

jb.watching said:


> Come on, you don't think he's going to declare the purchase do you?


I would. Why risk being put on the list and having future travel jeopardized?
I forgot to declare some packaged squid snacks and specialty ramen once and I got pulled out and nearly missed my flight. In the end, an inspector realized it was sort of silly. I don't think they'd react the same way to an undeclared $15k watch.
My point is, how willing you are to roll the dice is a personal decision. If I were truly motivated to sneak back a luxury watch, I'd wear it and send the packaging back along with some other junk and trinkets. Still, they could make trouble for you if you hadn't pre-declared a luxury/value item at the start of the trip, but it's more likely you'll skip through in this case. Try to bring back a big watch box with a pristine watch in it is just asking for trouble and I'd rather get my excitement elsewhere.


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

Retumbo said:


> No reason I couldn't buy yen now, but not going to do that until I know with reasonable certainty I'd be using it to pay for the watch.
> 
> I see you're in Japan - any insight you have would be extremely helpful.


I'm afraid I don't have any watch-buying experience in Japan, though I had a pleasant experience visiting a Lange boutique in Ginza a few months ago. I wouldn't rule out the possibility of some haggling, and I'd be surprised if someone at one of the Tokyo AD's wasn't proficient in English. I'm not sure if they sell ALS, but this place has a pretty good reputation: TWC-腕時計専門店 通販サイト


----------



## Retumbo (Dec 10, 2019)

ichdien said:


> I'm afraid I don't have any watch-buying experience in Japan, though I had a pleasant experience visiting a Lange boutique in Ginza a few months ago. I wouldn't rule out the possibility of some haggling, and I'd be surprised if someone at one of the Tokyo AD's wasn't proficient in English. I'm not sure if they sell ALS, but this place has a pretty good reputation: TWC-腕時計専門店 通販サイト


Appreciate you weighing in. I've purchased from TWC before - was hassle free.



Ginseng108 said:


> Questions
> 
> What leads you to believe a 15% discount is achievable on a Lange?
> What leads you to believe a translator will be effective in helping you negotiate this discount?
> You do realize that you'll have to pay customs duty on anything you bring back over $800, right?


1. I've been quoted (at least) this discount from Lange ADs
2. Because I don't speak Japanese? The cost of a translator is negligible compared to even a 10% chance they will achieve a larger discount than I would alone.

There's always someone... What makes you think I'll be bringing the watch back to the USA?


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

FWIW, earlier this year I was offered a 15% discount from an AD in the US, though I decided against the purchase.


----------



## jb.watching (Aug 18, 2016)

Ginseng108 said:


> I would. Why risk being put on the list and having future travel jeopardized?
> I forgot to declare some packaged squid snacks and specialty ramen once and I got pulled out and nearly missed my flight. In the end, an inspector realized it was sort of silly. I don't think they'd react the same way to an undeclared $15k watch.
> My point is, how willing you are to roll the dice is a personal decision. If I were truly motivated to sneak back a luxury watch, I'd wear it and send the packaging back along with some other junk and trinkets. Still, they could make trouble for you if you hadn't pre-declared a luxury/value item at the start of the trip, but it's more likely you'll skip through in this case. Try to bring back a big watch box with a pristine watch in it is just asking for trouble and I'd rather get my excitement elsewhere.


It is of course breaking the law, but now that the US has done away with those customs landing forms in many ports I really think 99% of the population wouldn't even think about declaring items they purchased on vacation. And most people even with the written forms didn't think to disclose either.

And you are correct, failure in this case should one be inspected is costly given the value of the item. But if you are a US Citizen my guess is that it's a "tut tut" from the customs officer and you just pay the duty and move on. If you are not a citizen then I'd be more concerned.


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

wear the watch back and ship the boxes.


----------



## ramayada (Nov 24, 2020)

Retumbo said:


> Long story short, lack of 2020 discretionary spending continues to add to my Lange fund, and I'm now at the point where I'm considering purchasing a WG 1815 up/down new rather than used. I've received a lot of great suggestions for USA based ADs, however even with discounts the numbers just don't quite work with the massive depreciation on entry-level Langes.
> 
> In the past, I've done well purchasing Omega in Japan. Although this was partially due to dollar strength, it was mostly because Tokyo has one of the most straight forward tax refund processes for visitors (you straight up don't pay the [now 10%] consumption tax). The downside was that as an outsider who speaks no Japanese, I've never even attempted to haggle, as I know that in general this is a no-no in Japan.
> 
> ...


How much discount were u getting in USA AD?


----------



## ppluissz (Oct 6, 2020)

jb.watching said:


> Come on, you don't think he's going to declare the purchase do you?


Lol, true.

Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection (Jun 29, 2020)

Yeah getting it into the country paying VAT and declaring it might end up costing you the same here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyscottb (Aug 19, 2013)

Interesting conversation


----------



## dtbac11 (Apr 14, 2017)

I purchased a few watches over the years in Tokyo but never bought anything in AD. However, I actually visited a lot of ADs, including Lange Ginza, mainly for window shopping and sending my watches in for services. In general, they all speak ok English so there is no need for translator. In terms of getting discounts in ADs, I don’t think they offer much, or maybe they somehow not that serious about buying one.


----------



## watchnerdlol (Apr 1, 2020)

WatchEater666 said:


> wear the watch back and ship the boxes.


but if before the trip you don't pre-declare any watch and after the trip they find an expensive watch on your wrist, won't they question you?


----------



## immerschnell (Sep 5, 2020)

watchnerdlol said:


> but if before the trip you don't pre-declare any watch and after the trip they find an expensive watch on your wrist, won't they question you?


?????


----------



## watchnerdlol (Apr 1, 2020)

immerschnell said:


> ?????





Ginseng108 said:


> Still, they could make trouble for you if you hadn't pre-declared a luxury/value item at the start of the trip, but it's more likely you'll skip through in this case.


based on this


----------



## immerschnell (Sep 5, 2020)

I don’t understand your point or concern. When has anyone ever asked you about what you are wearing when traveling????? This seems to be a concern with absolutely no merit.


----------



## watchnerdlol (Apr 1, 2020)

i'm referring to the declaration at the start of the trip. if you didnt declare anything at the start and upon return, the immigration officer happens to see you wearing an ALS watch (assuming he knows about ALS). He wouldn't question you?

that being said, i did not know that one has to declare any expensive stuff at the start of the trip though. am i thinking too much? lol


----------



## immerschnell (Sep 5, 2020)

Why would you have to declare a nice watch you are wearing at the start of a trip? Or anything like that for that matter.


----------



## watchnerdlol (Apr 1, 2020)

in that case one could buy 2 watches costing at least EUR 50k each and not pay any tax on it


----------



## immerschnell (Sep 5, 2020)

watchnerdlol said:


> in that case one could buy 2 watches costing at least EUR 50k each and not pay any tax on it


Let me go back...
I replied to two points that were made.

First, the idea of having to declare a watch at the start of a trip, which is what was noted. Why would someone have to declare a watch you had at the start of a trip? I understood this to mean that you are declaring an expensive item before you go on a trip and leave. With apparently the notion of when you return, indicating that you had this watch already. Is that not what was stated?

Secondly, the idea that someone would ask you about an expensive watch on your wrist. Why would anyone even pose that question? I have never been asked about any item I have ever had on and suspect this is not a regular interaction. And there is no time for that. The only time it will come up is if someone is literally searching your bags and finds a brand new box and papers and receipt and then maybe, only maybe decide to ask you about it. I can not fathom that an agent is going to ask you to prove a watch on your wrist, or necklace, or briefcase was owned by you before or just purchased.

I am not speaking at all about not paying tax. I am speaking about the mechanics of the transport areas that were mentioned, both of which I do not find clear.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

watchnerdlol said:


> i'm referring to the declaration at the start of the trip. if you didnt declare anything at the start and upon return, the immigration officer happens to see you wearing an ALS watch (assuming he knows about ALS). He wouldn't question you?
> 
> that being said, i did not know that one has to declare any expensive stuff at the start of the trip though. am i thinking too much? lol


Not a facetious question, but you have traveled before, right?


----------

